# Anyone have a spreadsheet?



## Coyotex (Feb 10, 2019)

I'm searching the forum for a downloadable spreadsheet (excel) but every link I've found is not working any longer. Can someone provide one they have been using? I don't want to start from scratch and create one. If I did, I'm sure I'd miss something. So, asking any of your more experienced folks, if you don't mind,provide the spreadsheet you use to track your rideshare business.
Thanks!


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Try trip log.com free for 30 days then $40 year


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Coyotex said:


> I'm searching the forum for a downloadable spreadsheet (excel) but every link I've found is not working any longer. Can someone provide one they have been using? I don't want to start from scratch and create one. If I did, I'm sure I'd miss something. So, asking any of your more experienced folks, if you don't mind,provide the spreadsheet you use to track your rideshare business.
> Thanks!


Are you talking about all your business expenses or just your mileage expense?
For mileage I agree with @islanddriver about trip log
For total business expenses quickbooks self employed would be more than adequate for tracking and generating basic reports. A separate business checking account along with a debit/credit card used exclusively for business makes things easier and all you'd really need for tracking purposes.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

If you go to the "Pay" sub-forum, there is a pinned thread at the top called "2017 Rideshare Spreadsheet" or something like that. Have you looked at that yet?


----------



## Coyotex (Feb 10, 2019)

Launchpad, THANK YOU! I didn't see that! Exactly what I'm looking for! You're the best!


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

No problem. The guys that were kind enough to create and share their work are the best. All I did was point.


----------



## Ash07 (Dec 17, 2018)

you can manage all your income/expenses/GST online free at gstdriver.com and can upload the receipts even, no more paperwork. It does all the calculations and hardwork for you, works best for me.


----------

